# Block Download Accelerators for SQUID

## asankaan

Hi,

I'm running a gentoo based proxy server using SQUID for my users on local network.

Is there any way to deny using of Download Accelerators to download files?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Maitreya

Maybe not deny, but at least make it ineffective. 

Setting max bandwidth per IP, they can make as many connections, but it won't help them.

----------

## szatox

I'm pretty sure you could drop connections requesting "partial content".

However, the real question is:

WHY?

Seriously, why would you want to do that?

Download managers are very handy stuff. And there is HTB for traffic shaping. It will do better job than kicking some programs out of service.

----------

## asankaan

 *szatox wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure you could drop connections requesting "partial content".
> 
> However, the real question is:
> 
> WHY?
> ...

 

The problem arises when you have a smaller bandwidth with limited amount of Data bundle. 

When a person uses an Accelerator the other users do not get enough bandwidth also.

Anyway, thank you for your suggestions, I'll try.

Thank you again.

----------

